# TV telescopic bracket



## edgarscot

The tv installation in our new Nexxo was very poor. I am now trying to sort this out. One of the problems is that we chose a 17 inch tv and it appears too heavy for the aluminium telescopic bracket. The allen screws were hell of a tight and I now know why. The one that sets the angle of the tv was set very tight so that the tv didn't just fall into a non viewing angle. It actually fell anyway. I have slackened this off with an extension to the allen key! The tv is very loose. I am reluctant to tighten it to that tightness. I am in a bit of a quandry. I don't know the make of the bracket to enquire first if the tv is too heavy. It is not on camper UK's web site. Has anyone else got a telescopic bracket
Ed


----------



## tramp

hi ,
Try giving Chelston motorhomes a call and ask for parts speak to "Russell" very nice guy and helpfull too. 

They are a burstner appointed dealer, falling that I`m over there on Friday for me new windows  under a recall if they have a nexxo on the site I`ll have a look but bet its from mainland Europe and used in most of the German vans.


----------



## edgarscot

*tv telescopic bracket*

Hi
Thanks for that advice. You have me wondering whether the bracket is a Burstner item or fitted by the dealer. I think the latter because they got the screws in the wrong place and the tv fouled the bottom of the "cupboard". They moved it up about 2 inches so I now have a set of filled holes and a "hole" at the back. It would appear that as the tv fixing screws are not in the centre of the tv, the weight is towards the bottom and tilts the bracket down. Any observations on other vans would be helpful
Ed


----------



## weebill

Hi Ed

We have a telescopic TV mount in our Aviano mounted in a deep narrow cupboard between kitchen and lounge as standard from Burstner

No issue with weight as we have a 19" Avtex TV/DVD and the mount seems quite solid however the 19" Tv does foul the sockets at the back of the cupboard which prevents the locking mechanism engaging.

The swivel on the mount is very tight but the viewing angle is about right albeit I have had to use small spacers to accommodate the bump on the back of the TV.

As you say the TV can drop to a non viewing angle your bracket may differ from mine as i don't think the angle can be adjusted.

If you post a photo I will confirm whether it is the same.

Bill


----------



## edgarscot

*Burstner Nexxo tv bracket*

I am beginning to see what has happened. The sliding bracket looks like the original Burstner bracket. When they fitted the 17 inch tv to this, the tv was just clearing the bottom of the cupboard. We asked for it to be raised. Actually now if you wear varifocal glasses, the tv is too high to watch from the passenger seat and you get a sore neck. The solution in my case was to dig out my factor 2 reading glasses. But, I hope you can see from the photos that there are two allen screws on the bracket. The large one sets the stiffness turning the tv horizontally. It has two nylon washers and works fairly well. The smaller one below on the first "slider" has to be excessively tight to stop the tv tilting forward. You can see that the fixing holes for the tv are not in the middle hence a lot of the weight is towards the bottom, so it tilts forward. I don't know what is inside the first slider and it may be that the allen key is a grub srew tightening on to the aluminium. I am still a bit puzzled as to how to resolve this. By the way, I have removed the 12v double adaptor at the back and am making a small fused switch box to get rid of that clutter of wiring.
Ed


----------



## weebill

Hi Ed

This is the same as mine.

I had not realised that it it could be adjusted to to tilt further forward but that would prevent the TV from being returned to the cupboard.

Adjusting the allen screw continually would eventually make it useless so I think i will leave as it is.

Cannot offer any solution other than replacing the smaller allen screw and then tighten to where you need the angle to be,allowing for the width of the storage cupboard.

best of luck
Bill


----------



## edgarscot

*Burstner Nexxo TV sliding bracket*

Bill and others
Thanks for looking into this problem. The allen screw that adjusts the angle I would have thought could have been set to create enough friction/tightness to enable you to move it to most angles and return it, just like the horizontal adjustment. Although it is kind of obvious that the weight of the tv forms a "moment" round the oval tube, causing the tv to rotate. I have now had a closer look at this and as expected, behind the allen screw is a small metal plate which puts pressure on the "oval" aluminium. Unfortunately, the metal plate is virtually flat so really only "grounds" over a small area. You would have thought that there would be a nylon oval shaped front to it so that it gripped better. I have one puzzle. If you look at one of my photos you will see that there is what looks like a pin in front of the allen screw. I think this may be a "stop" I am hoping they haven't sheared a screw. Could you have a look at yours and see if yours is a pin. If that pin was removable, and mine is flush, I could have got a friend of mine to machine a little plate, assuming I am on the right track.
Ed


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

Hi Ed

We have the same bracket and have an Avtex 16" TV attached. We could not fit the 19" TV into the cupboard.

Our bracket is very stiff but does allow us to position and tilt the TV at any angle either facing the front or the back when in bed!

I have sorted out all of the wires to thread into the adjacent cupboard and have a 4 socket extension permanently attached to the 3 pin plug in the TV cupboard. This allows us to plug TV and satellite receiver into the extension or the satellite into the inverter and the TV into the 12v socket in the TV cupboard. We then just need to select 12v or mains cable to plug into the TV. Saves all of the climbing and contortions need to access the sockets at the back of the TV cupboard!

It also has the advantage that we have extra sockets in the cupboard over the table for all the other charger gubbins that need to be used from time to time!

Janine


----------



## edgarscot

*Nexxo T660 tv bracket*

Janine
Thanks for the reply. The allen screws for the horizontal and vertical movement are very tight. I slackened them off a bit. I am keen to find out if yours is a pin near the allen screw for the vertical movement. It may have been a screw and they sheared it off. Is yoou allen key for the vertical movement on the top or on the bottom of the oval tube?
Ed


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

Hi Ed

The van is kept in storage but next time we get it out I will look at the TV bracket and the door footplate and get back to you

Thanks
Janine


----------



## tony_g

Our Nexxo T620G TV arm(08 reg) is very like the one pictured above. The only difference seems to be the horizontal adjuster section. Ours is all metal, whilst the one above looks like nylon. I am assuming that if the adjusting screws behind, under the arm, can be slackened, this part will rotate 90 degrees to become the vertical adjuster. On the underside of the arm is a larger hex headed grub, which I can slacken - this has a nut on the inside of the arm, visible when the black plastic blanking piece is removed. Behind that is a very thin screw. I cannot quite see the outside end of it but it does not seem to have a slot, phillips or hex head but it does appear that if this could be slackened then the 'core' of the arm would rotate. Sadly, it does appear impossible to adjust and I must conclude that the head is sheared. It is so thin that if it was factory tightened to the same degree that the other two were. it would not be surprising if it did break off. 
I am sorry to say that neither the (non Burstner) dealer from whom I recently purchased my M/H or Ian Knowles at Burstner have been very helpful. I can understand the former but not the latter. Surely Burstner know their own product but all I got was a fob off suggesting that it was a bit too complicated to describe the set up in an email, implying that I should go to a Burstner dealer. This just should not be necessary, especially given the current price of diesel! Does my experience mesh with that of anyone else and has anybody managed to solve this problem yet?


----------

